# PegRpost



## brokereu (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all, 

I have designed a new product that is designed for anyone whose dog has a taste for the postmans fingers through the letterbox! 

Did you know that every single postal worker carries a posting peg to deliver post with a dog behind the letterbox? 

To keep it short, my self adhesive vinyl label is to be placed on your letter box to instruct your postie to peg your post. 

Why this is important is due to the the changes to the dangerous dog act in May 2011, all postal workers are now protect under this legislation if they are attacked by a dog or even threatened on private property. 

My website is due to be complete by tomorrow and the price of this product is £2.50 excluding postage. 

This is a small cost for the reasurance that you as a dog owner is taking reasonable steps to keep your dog and you postie safe. 

Just think, if you did not display such sign and your dog bites your postie the consequences are not worth thinking about. 

i have attached the product for all to see, pls could you leave any constructive feedback as experience dog owners. 

Thanks for reading 

Regards


----------



## BoredomBusters (Dec 8, 2011)

I think you need to have some proof reading done on this. :-/


----------



## Ownedbymany (Nov 16, 2014)

My boyfriend said the pegs are useless and having a sign up wouldn't protect the owner any more than a beware of the dog sign. In fact he fell about laughing when I asked him about the pegs, he works for the royal mail. I had replied to your other thread but it got removed. 

Anyhow if your wanting feedback then there is no way I would spend that plus postage on a sticker.


----------

